# Abranet sanding pad



## woodpig (10 Apr 2015)

I took a run out to Yandles today and bought a couple of packs of 70 x 125 abranet to try. Stupidly I didn't think to buy a sanding pad to go with them. :? What are most folks using to go with this size of Abranet?


----------



## RogerP (11 Apr 2015)

I've never used Abranet but checking it out I see you really need a vacuum connected device to have the main advantage of the system. 

I think for what they cost (12 quid http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mirka-Abr...575?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item259f097ec7 ) they'd be quite involved to make oneself. 

If you just use a velcro block without a vacuum then the main advantage of the stuff is lost.


----------



## Peter Sefton (11 Apr 2015)

And don't forget the 20mm 4m hose to connect it to your extractor.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Alder (11 Apr 2015)

To echo Peter Sefton's comment on the use of a hose connected to a vacum I have found this to an excellent system. I purchased the system while attending a finishing course with Peter last year. If you already have a vacum then it is a low cost option.
Russell


----------



## RogerP (11 Apr 2015)

> And don't forget the 20mm 4m hose to connect it to your extractor.
> Cheers Peter



Indeed yes, although many will already have a suitable hose and adapter. But I hardly do any sanding of consequence, apart from sometimes a quick wipe over with 320, relying on the planed finish most of the time. So I can't see me getting one any time soon


----------



## woodpig (11 Apr 2015)

One of the reasons I thought I'd try it is that it's supposed to last longer and doesn't clog like ordinary abrasives. I do have a vac but there are several types of plain pads out there and wondered what others experience of them were. Guess I'll have to buy one and try it out. Thanks for the link to the vac version though, something I may get later.


----------



## Rhossydd (12 Apr 2015)

The genuine Mirka one is actually very good, http://www.axminster.co.uk/mirka-velcro ... 70-x-125mm If I lost my current one I'd go straight out and buy another.


----------



## Paul200 (12 Apr 2015)

woodpig":1o1dx065 said:


> One of the reasons I thought I'd try it is that it's supposed to last longer and doesn't clog like ordinary abrasives. I do have a vac but there are several types of plain pads out there and wondered what others experience of them were. Guess I'll have to buy one and try it out. Thanks for the link to the vac version though, something I may get later.



One of my customers asked me if I could supply Abranet many moons ago, he wouldn't use anything else and once I'd tried it I tend to agree with him. It lasts a lot longer - but does have a tendency to tear so the proper Mirka plain pad is needed.


----------



## Alexam (13 Apr 2015)

I use the Abranet all the time with the standard pad to hold it on. I am a bit naughty and dont always use a vacuume, but the sanding with Abranet is first class. I was introduced to it by Glynn Roberts at Sutton Coldfield and haven't looked back since. Really good stuff. I have a box of various grits from 120 to 600


----------



## woodpig (13 Apr 2015)

I've now got a pad on order, looking forward to giving it a try. The Abranet on sale at Yandles over the weekend seems to have been a good deal at 30p a piece. Anywhere else sell it that cheap?


----------



## Mike.S (13 Apr 2015)

I find the most economical way to buy Abranet is to buy rolls and cut to size. If you search for 'Abranet roll' plenty of grits/lengths will appear from numerous outlets.


----------



## John. B (2 May 2015)

I use Abranet with a Simon hope sanding block, which has a soft pad one side and a hard pad on the other which is very handy depending what you are sanding.
When it begins to clog I just whip it off, a couple of bangs on the bench, that clears the pad, back on the block carry on! 
john. B


----------



## AES (2 May 2015)

+1 for the Abranet sheets + the "official" holder block and vacuum attachment. It's the only sanding I can do in the cellar when it's washing day and the weather doesn't permit outside drying (and SWMBO has the original "eagle eye" for "schmutz" on her fresh washing)!

BTW, I 1st heard about it from this forum.

AES


----------



## Gerard Scanlan (30 Jun 2015)

Just recently started using this abrasive with the hand sanding pad and extraction hose and on my random orbital sander. I wish I had discover this earlier. It is fast and there is no dust on the bench, even with your vacuum clearner running on low power (so you can listen to the radio) there is plenty of suction for removing the saw dust. Magic!
Now all I need to do is to build a new hollow drum for my drum sander and work out how to hook up the extraction so it removes the dust from inside the drum and I can put that back into service.


----------



## Monkey Mark (13 Oct 2015)

Gerard Scanlan":1a99ei3b said:


> Just recently started using this abrasive with the hand sanding pad and extraction hose and on my random orbital sander. I wish I had discover this earlier. It is fast and there is no dust on the bench, even with your vacuum clearner running on low power (so you can listen to the radio) there is plenty of suction for removing the saw dust. Magic!
> Now all I need to do is to build a new hollow drum for my drum sander and work out how to hook up the extraction so it removes the dust from inside the drum and I can put that back into service.


The reason I have been put off drum sanders is the mess they make. If you do go ahead and make something, please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Alexam (14 Oct 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=abran ... oqM_rMM%3D

The Mirka 91402 2 3/4-Inch by 5-Inch Grip I find is excellent


----------



## yetloh (20 Oct 2015)

I made this extractor box






It has insert rings for various sizes of sanding drum and works etremely well when attachedd to my workshop vac with no detectable dust escaping.

Jim


----------



## Alexam (7 Nov 2015)

That looks really good. With sufficuent 'suck' it should collect it all. Well done.

Alex


----------

